# ABS Module went out



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Driving down the street in Topeka when all of a sudden the bells went off and my message board said, "ABS Failure" and the little red light came on to the right. I pulled into my local dealership and went in. They said they could take a look at it right now. I got back in and the light went off. 

The service dept. looked at it anyway and said I needed a new front wheel monitor. They wanted the grand total of $631 for the module and labor. OUCH!

Anyone else had trouble with the ABS?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That's pretty rare, to my knoledge. How many miles does yours have?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

39,000 miles.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I've had ABS Failure come on twice. Both times I was driving and stopping at a traffic signal. Both times I got home, turned off the engine, restarted and the code cleared itself. I have not seen the problem again in about 6-7 months now.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Went to the local dealership. they bought the part, I paid the labor. Not bad.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

My ABS failure light came on again today :confused . So far all three times it has reset itself after restart. I've got about 6K left on my warranty so will be visiting the dealer for a replacement sensor soon.


----------

